# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Questions about double rex rat

## mues155

So it's been a while since I've been on the forums but this just has to be posted. 
I have a small breeding colony of rats. nothing special...a few agouti hooded and some black white hooded. 
Well I've been breeding the same colony for about the past 6 months now and all of the sudden out of nowhere, this little girl was born...


So my questions is how does this happen? Even if double rex is recessive I would think some double rex babies would have been thrown besides this one by now?
A lesson on double rexes would be great. I did a google search but it didn't really help me. Plus I needed an excuse to post pictures of "Smeagol" anyways. And she has since grown up into a wonderful pet and has been pardoned from ever becoming a snakey snack. 







then I found out I waited a little too long to separate her from the rest of the breeders... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  whoops


And she gave birth today to 10 healthy babies. I will be keeping one of the female offspring as a companion for Smeagol since she will just be a pet from now on. those rats got to have friends. And Smeagol gets cold she needs someone to cuddle with. It will be interesting to know what her babies will look like, if special at all. I wouldn't know which male bred her, possible it was even her own father. Any input on the matter would be great and just had to share these pics and show you guys my new special little girl.

----------


## Capray

That's sweet! I have no idea, maybe it's just random? 
Keep us updated about what her babies look like!

----------


## snakesRkewl

Rex acts like an incomplete dominant trait and double rex a homozygous trait.
You need a rex X rex breeding to make a double rex.

This one looks to be a recessive trait hairless rat.

----------


## mues155

> Rex acts like an incomplete dominant trait and double rex a homozygous trait.
> You need a rex X rex breeding to make a double rex.
> 
> This one looks to be a recessive trait hairless rat.


but shes not totally hairless. she has whiskers, peach fuzz and all that hair on her face and legs. 
I'm pretty sure she would have a thymus then. which hairless rats lack. 

she just doesnt seem to be the definition of a hairless rat.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> but shes not totally hairless. she has whiskers, peach fuzz and all that hair on her face and legs. 
> I'm pretty sure she would have a thymus then. which hairless rats lack. 
> 
> she just doesnt seem to be the definition of a hairless rat.


Then you are breeding rex X rex, BUT, double rex patchwork hairless rats aren't bald after their first molt ...

----------


## bad-one

She looks just like the recessive hairless rats I used to breed  :Good Job:

----------


## mues155

> Then you are breeding rex X rex, BUT, double rex patchwork hairless rats aren't bald after their first molt ...


Omg I'm confused lol 
What's a patchwork hairless? 
so are you saying when she's an adult she'll be completely hairless?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mues155

sorry i dont want to sound dumb with all this. 
I just am not good at genetics let alone rat genetics.  :Embarassed:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Omg I'm confused lol 
> What's a patchwork hairless? 
> so are you saying when she's an adult she'll be completely hairless?


This is a double rex patchwork, he was naked at one point when he molted, but regrew this look.
They change their look when they molt.




The one on the left is an adult true recessive trait hairless rat ...

----------


## Sita

I can't tell you anything about what she is, but she's cute! I usually don't like naked rats, but the fur on her face, and the fact she's not albino, works in her favor.

Do keep a close eye on the babies though to be sure they're being fed well. Hairless females tend to have problems with milk production, and it's recommended to not breed them. I don't know if that would be the case with her, but keep an eye, just in case.

----------


## txcoker

Glad I found this thread.  I just had a litter and we have 3 of theses.  I didn't know what they were.  I will post pictures of them later for comparison.

----------


## txcoker

Here are the 3 we just had from the same litter.  Any thoughts?

----------


## satomi325

> Here are the 3 we just had from the same litter.  Any thoughts?


They look Rex to me. What were the parents?
But they can change looks as they grow and molt.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_txcoker_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Capray

They look like patchwork rats to me.

----------

_txcoker_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

I have a double Rex momma she's like all bald but little nose patch, who was breed to a Rex male. I got 13 from here 8 have the Rex fur I normally don't see double Rex babies start loosing their fur until after their a month then it's like thinning not sure if that's just mine but I have had tons of them I like mock hairless females cuz they don't have lactating problems I've been told the hairless have. Is that true btw? I would like a true hairless colony but don't want any problems with the girl.

----------


## carlson



----------


## txcoker

> They look Rex to me. What were the parents?
> But they can change looks as they grow and molt.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Solid black momma, and solid black dumbo dad.  Here are 3 more of the litter mates.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I have a double Rex momma she's like all bald but little nose patch, who was breed to a Rex male. I got 13 from here 8 have the Rex fur I normally don't see double Rex babies start loosing their fur until after their a month then it's like thinning not sure if that's just mine but I have had tons of them I like mock hairless females cuz they don't have lactating problems I've been told the hairless have. Is that true btw?


Double rex's/patchwork rex have no issues lactating. 

Double rex X a rex makes 50% rex and 50% double rex, no standard coats can be made in that pairing since Double rex always throws rex just like a super pastel always throws pastels.

----------


## carlson

> 


That's my patchwork with some of her babies she was bred to a Rex as of now there are like four with normal fur?

----------


## snakesRkewl

Double rex's have very bristly hair as adults, that's a recessive trait hairless in your pic, not a patchwork.
The fact you bred to a rex is why you have some rex's and some standard coats.
Those rex's will all carry the hairless gene.
It's not possible for a double rex to make standard coats.

Patchworks look like the male I posted ^^^ there.

----------


## carlson

Huh didnt realize she was res hairless she came from my buddies rex x Rex ha ill hold back one of her boys then and make me a hairless colony. I thought the hairless have problems lactating? She raised up 13 no problem

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Huh didnt realize she was res hairless she came from my buddies rex x Rex ha ill hold back one of her boys then and make me a hairless colony. I thought the hairless have problems lactating? She raised up 13 no problem


Not all hairless have issues, but most do.

----------

_carlson_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## D&G

I started with 3 hairless for fun, they didn't throw any hairless. Then one of my white females dropped some. Her third litter had a male so I plan on using him with my hairless girls. It's fun playing with genetics, even though I have no clue what I'm doing.

----------


## carlson

> I started with 3 hairless for fun, they didn't throw any hairless. Then one of my white females dropped some. Her third litter had a male so I plan on using him with my hairless girls. It's fun playing with genetics, even though I have no clue what I'm doing.


I heart genetics  :Smile:  I've always had fun learning about them growing up in school even when I wasn't greatest student haha breeding rats plays into it and so does breeding snakes so I got some good hobies.

----------

